
Google Says Its Job Is to Promote Climate Change Conspiracy Theories - jgrahamc
https://gizmodo.com/google-says-its-job-is-to-promote-climate-change-conspi-1793567621
======
Safety1stClyde
I don't see what else Google can do; I don't think it's reasonable to ask them
to censor news that people disagree with, any more than one could ask them to
censor information about scientology or something like that.

------
jasonvorhe
Too bad this has such a clickbaity title.

